# your opinions on this cremello



## nightowl24 (Nov 28, 2010)

14.2hh has good ground manners, started under saddle, has been riden a few times. 2008 AQHA. he is a stallion. would just like your opinions on him. he is for sale for what i consider dirt cheap. thinking hard about making an offer on him, but would like your opinions on here. i would be using him as a trailriding/recreation horse. also what colors do cremellos produce. here is a link to his ped..

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/count+the+buck+once


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

He is cute but I wouldn't let a mare with in 100 miles of him. He has really long and extreamly week pasturns. He will have soundness isues as he gets older if not sooner than laiter.. If I were you I would run far far away.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, I thouhgt his pasterns looked long too, but it is hard to be sure due to shadows in the photo. His neck is attached to the back too low and is short and blocky. His head is heavy and coarse. His leg length is good, hind end ok. Knees almost look like they are swollen, but if not then just good bone there.
I think you may have some challenges with tying to make a stallion into a trail hrose, tho if he is already doing this, then maybe not. Some stallions are incredibly well behaved.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

His pasterns make me wince. If I bought him, I'd snip.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

His head/neck/pasterns bother me. He would make a cute gelding,but imho he shouldn't be used for breeding. I could never own a cremello...he looks like a pain to keep clean  lol


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

He might make a nice trail horse, but the first thing I'd do is geld him!


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh Golly, this horse is so line-bred/in-bred it's no wonder he is put together so awkwardly and mishappen. He goes back in his pedigree on top to several bloodlines both on his first sire and first dam repeatedly. Then on his bottomside he goes back to the very same bloodlines as his top side does. It is also no wonder he is priced "dirt cheap".


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with the others. He is an ugly little horse and should have been gelded as soon as he dropped but there is absolutely no reason why he wouldn't make a very nice little trail horse. I know lots of ugly horses that are very good at their jobs. His front pasterns do concern me a bit but I would hold judgment until you either got some better pictures or went to look at him. They do look very angled, but in that first picture, his feet look horrible. It might be the fact that his toes are so long that is making his pasterns look so weak.

Either way, I likely wouldn't spend more than about $150 for him.


----------



## nightowl24 (Nov 28, 2010)

i appreciate your opinions. i'm new to critiquing horses and always know what to look for. whatever horse i get will be a trail riding horse, i don't ever plan to do any real eventing(just not what i'm in to). probably will not be going to look at this horse in person. thanx again...


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I sure wouldn't buy him as a stallion. He has a number of conformation faults - and is coarse looking overall. As a gelding he might make a decent pleasure horse - but again, certainly has some faults, mainly involving his legs - which is never a good thing.

To address the post about a stallion not making a great trail horse... one of my BEST trail horses (ever) was a stallion. Just because they have testicles doesn't make them any "worse" at being a riding horse, provided they have been trained properly and the rider knows how to handle a stallion. The little guy I'm talking about was respectful, quiet, intelligent and brave - most people who came across us on the trail assumed he was a gelding. To assess their "ability" to make a good riding horse you'd need to meet them in person and see what sort of foundation there is to work with. In all honesty, if I had a pleasure stallion which was "difficult" he wouldn't be a stallion anymore. (A top level competition horse I might be less critical of, since many top level horses can be "difficult" - be they mares or geldings)


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I think he would clean up/shape up/trim up fine for a recreational trail horse as a gelding-- but I agree wit the others-- NOT stallion material at all. He really does not look typical of a good working Quarter Horse-- too lightly muscled, coarse head, thick "upside down" neck that ties in really low on his chest, and he just doesn't exude QH "breed quality" like a stallion should. 

Here is a perlino AQHA stallion for sale-- While not "perfect" in conformation, he is alot closer to the QH breed ideal, and he is also a proven perfromer and sire. 









DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1626342 - RFF Starbuck

To answer your question about what colors a cremello will sire-- Since a cremello has 2 copies of the cream gene, they will always pass on a cream gene. The rest will depend on 'what else' they are genetically, and also what the dam contributes-- common possibilities for offspring include palomino, buckskin, and smokey black, but again, that is depending on the additional genetics of both sire and dam. 

Here is a great website with a color chart and photos of the various dilute colors-- enjoy!

CPEA Color Chart


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow...that is a lot of inbreeding....


I can't say there is much that I like about him. His back legs look off, his head and neck are disproportionate to the rest of him...

I think I would pass due to the possibility of future soundness issues.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My learned, educated response to his pictures: Ick! 

That horse should have_ never_ been left intact; he's a conformational trainwreck. Should make a decent enough gelding, although he might have soundness issues down the road.


----------

